# liquid nolvadex



## gococksDJS (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm running an M1T cycle in about 3 weeks and got my Nolva today and was wondering if there was any reason i should refrigerate it until I need it. Im keeping it in my room, so it wont be exposed to any extreme temperatures but just wondering if this was necessary. I tried running a search on this but it wasn't working


----------



## redspy (Aug 27, 2004)

A cool, dark, and dry place should be fine.  I keep my liquid research chems in a kitchen cupboard.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 27, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> A cool, dark, and dry place should be fine.  I keep my liquid research chems in a kitchen cupboard.


I bet that kitchen cupboard looks more like a chemical research facility.


----------



## redspy (Aug 27, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I bet that kitchen cupboard looks more like a chemical research facility.


 Yeah, it's quite scary


----------



## seabiscuit (Jan 13, 2005)

Just found this thread. About to purchase some liquid nolva. Wondering if shelf life is same as tablets once it's mixed in aqueous soln? Bulk-buying PH's, and wanted to bulk buy Nolva too.
Any help welcome.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

If you're planning on hoarding Nolva for a while I'd get pills or buy bulk powder and create a solution when you need it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, this is one of my threads from back in my "pre-1000 post days" when I was just a little piece of shit. What a long strange trip it's been...


----------



## seabiscuit (Jan 13, 2005)

Does Nolva dissolve easily in H2O?- ie could I make a liquid with little fuss from bulk powder? Rather not go through the whole capping shenanigans.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

You're better off using propylene glycol or PEG-400 for a good, stable solution.


----------



## seabiscuit (Jan 13, 2005)

But that shit's toxic right? How much do you need to make a "stable solution"? Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

seabiscuit said:
			
		

> But that shit's toxic right? How much do you need to make a "stable solution"? Excuse my ignorance.


 I believe it's only toxic when you mix it with sulfuric acid.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2005)

"Falling out of love is like eating a spoonful of Drano.  It'll clean you out, but leave you feeling hollow inside."


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

You could just mix it water, but you would have to shake it well before dosing. I wouldn't store it long this way, either.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

seabiscuit said:
			
		

> But that shit's toxic right? How much do you need to make a "stable solution"? Excuse my ignorance.


The FDA has classified propylene glycol as an additive that is "generally recognized as safe" for use in food.  Small quantities (e.g 1-2ml per day) shouldn't be a problem.

Custom sells liquid Nolva in 50ml bottles with a gram of powder dissolved. (20mg/ml).


----------



## largepkg (Jan 13, 2005)

Or you could use pirates homebrew recipe here. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41114


----------



## seabiscuit (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks bro.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> The FDA has classified propylene glycol as an additive that is "generally recognized as safe" for use in food.  Small quantities (e.g 1-2ml per day) shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Custom sells liquid Nolva in 50ml bottles with a gram of powder dissolved. (20mg/ml).




they stopped selling it


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 13, 2005)

What about liquid nolva, does anybody know how to take it? I bought mine from  http://www.ibenutrition.com/aqs.htm but on the site it did not state any suggested use and I do not know if it will state that on the bottle either. Did anybody buy some from that site and used it? Any help would be great!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

ATFCanine said:
			
		

> What about liquid nolva, does anybody know how to take it? I bought mine from http://www.ibenutrition.com/aqs.htm but on the site it did not state any suggested use and I do not know if it will state that on the bottle either. Did anybody buy some from that site and used it? Any help would be great!!


 Did it come with an oral syrenge? If so, it should be broken down into ml. measurements on the side, and im guessing the nolva is probably 20mg/ml, so if you wanted 40mg's then take 2ml's and so on.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 13, 2005)

ATFCanine said:
			
		

> What about liquid nolva, does anybody know how to take it? I bought mine from http://www.ibenutrition.com/aqs.htm but on the site it did not state any suggested use and I do not know if it will state that on the bottle either. Did anybody buy some from that site and used it? Any help would be great!!


 I just got mine from there today, it just says the same thing on the bottle as the website "not for human consumption  or you legs will fall off ect ect " But its 20mg per ML I believe.


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 13, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Did it come with an oral syrenge? If so, it should be broken down into ml. measurements on the side, and im guessing the nolva is probably 20mg/ml, so if you wanted 40mg's then take 2ml's and so on.


Ok, this is what it says:"20MG/ML - 60ML VIAL" I have a thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36004 that tells me how to use M1T and 4derm and it kind of touches up on Nolva but I do not think that the one that thread is in fluid so it doesnt really help on that part.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> they stopped selling it


It will be back soon with the other research chems


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 13, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> I just got mine from there today, it just says the same thing on the bottle as the website "not for human consumption  or *you legs will fall off* ect ect " But its 20mg per ML I believe.


Oh crap!! I hope they are joking!! hehe


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

ATFCanine said:
			
		

> Ok, this is what it says:"20MG/ML - 60ML VIAL" I have a thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36004 that tells me how to use M1T and 4derm and it kind of touches up on Nolva but I do not think that the one that thread is in fluid so it doesnt really help on that part.


I've used IBE Nolva in the past and used an oral syringe to measure out the liquid.  A dosing schedule of 60/50/40/40mg per week should be fine.


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I've used IBE Nolva in the past and used an oral syringe to measure out the liquid. A dosing schedule of 60/50/40/40mg per week should be fine.


Ok, thanks. What about "_For the first 2 days, take 60mg/day. For the next 2 weeks, 40mg/day. Last 2 weeks, 20mg/day_" is that a better way to use it? This is my first time on M1T. Just want to play it safe. Thanks!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 13, 2005)

ATFCanine said:
			
		

> Oh crap!! I hope they are joking!! hehe


 they have to find some way to sell it....legally


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

ATFCanine said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks. What about "_For the first 2 days, take 60mg/day. For the next 2 weeks, 40mg/day. Last 2 weeks, 20mg/day_" is that a better way to use it? This is my first time on M1T. Just want to play it safe. Thanks!


Here's the schedule:-

Week 1: 60mg
Week 2: 50mg
Week 3: 40mg
Week 4: 40mg

With liquid nolva you need to take more than when taking the tabs because it contains Tamoxifen Citrate and not pure Tamoxifen.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

I did a dosing of 50/40/30/20 for my 4 weeks.


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Here's the schedule:-
> 
> Week 1: 60mg
> Week 2: 50mg
> ...


Red is a smart guy. I run the exact same as that, except it is typically a 3 week PCT, as I tend to bounce back pretty well.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Red is a smart guy. I run the exact same as that, except it is typically a 3 week PCT, as I tend to bounce back pretty well.


Thanks for the compliment Du.  You're a gentleman.


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Here's the schedule:-
> 
> Week 1: 60mg
> Week 2: 50mg
> ...


Sounds good enough to me, thanks!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2005)

On 12-29, he said he would not re-stock them??

http://www.universalkits.com/researchchems.htm


----------



## rockcrest (Jan 13, 2005)

can someone clarify this for me?>>>> 20mg/ml

so that means if i needed to get 60mg i would pull 3ml of liquid for the dosage right?

thanks


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> can someone clarify this for me?>>>> 20mg/ml
> 
> so that means if i needed to get 60mg i would pull 3ml of liquid for the dosage right?
> 
> thanks


 Yes that is correct. 20mg/ml means there is 20 milligrams per one milliliter of solution, so to get 60 milligrams, you would need to pull three milliliters of solution.


----------



## rockcrest (Jan 13, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yes that is correct. 20mg/ml means there is 20 milligrams per one milliliter of solution, so to get 60 milligrams, you would need to pull three milliliters of solution.


thanks,,,,i;ve never made my own solution b4.  do you use a syringe to pull the solution then just squirt it in your mouth?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2005)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> thanks,,,,i;ve never made my own solution b4. do you use a syringe to pull the solution then just squirt it in your mouth?


You don't have to "make" anything.  Just get an oral syringe, measure the dosage out, and squirt her in.  

The first time I squirted it straight into my mouth.  Boy, was that a surprise!  I'd suggest mixing it with a few ounces of water to tone down that wonderful taste.


----------



## rockcrest (Jan 14, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> You don't have to "make" anything.  Just get an oral syringe, measure the dosage out, and squirt her in.
> 
> The first time I squirted it straight into my mouth.  Boy, was that a surprise!  I'd suggest mixing it with a few ounces of water to tone down that wonderful taste.




ha!  i heard it tastes nasty.  when i was saying "make" , i mean make the solution from the powder.  i'm whipping up pirate's homebrew


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't remember who said it, be here's one person's description of Nolvadex, "Nolvadex tastes like liquid ass."

 Have fun.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I don't remember who said it, be here's one person's description of Nolvadex, "Nolvadex tastes like liquid ass."
> 
> Have fun.


   LOL!  I don't remember who said that either, but I remember it every time I take it!   Good to know I'm not the only one...


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 18, 2005)

does anyone else besides me think that nolva is the worst tasting thing, ever. i imagine it is like what rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide taste like.


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

titans1854 said:
			
		

> does anyone else besides me think that nolva is the worst tasting thing, ever. i imagine it is like what rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide taste like.


Liquid Nolva is high up there in the bad tasting compound league, but as far as I'm concerned Creatine Ethyl Ester is the winner.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just put the syringe in the back of my throat and push the plunger, not much tongue action, not much taste, wash it down with water.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2005)

I inject into fecal matter and then eat that.

 It helps with the taste...


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

Scat muncher


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 18, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I inject into fecal matter and then eat that.
> 
> It helps with the taste...


 PCT & recycled protein cant think of a better meal replacement


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2005)

There are foods that taste worse than nolva and CEE. You guys obviously haven't tried L-Arginine. That shit is like powdered bleach. Makes CEE seem like double-fudge peanut butter Carmel swirl ice cream (with whipped cream and a cherry)


----------



## redspy (Jan 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Makes CEE seem like double-fudge peanut butter Carmel swirl ice cream (with whipped cream and a cherry)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> There are foods that taste worse than nolva and CEE. You guys obviously haven't tried L-Arginine. That shit is like powdered bleach. Makes CEE seem like double-fudge peanut butter Carmel swirl ice cream (with whipped cream and a cherry)



i'll remember to stay away from those. nolva is only bad the first 20 seconds until i can get something to drink with lots of flavor. i just started my pct but the two times i've taken nolva i've been very close to barfing it up. and i thought nitro-tech was bad...


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey its either the shitty taste in your mouth for 10 sec or bitch tits...your choice


----------



## bikerbum (Mar 5, 2005)

Just took my first dose of liquid nolva, FUCK man that stuff tastes like hell in a syringe! I'm gonna chew a couple of dbols just to get rid of the taste. Is this ever-lasting taste just something to deal with or is there something I can mix it with?


----------



## Du (Mar 5, 2005)

bikerbum said:
			
		

> Just took my first dose of liquid nolva, FUCK man that stuff tastes like hell in a syringe! I'm gonna chew a couple of dbols just to get rid of the taste. Is this ever-lasting taste just something to deal with or is there something I can mix it with?


mix it with orange juice


----------

